# Self Portrait - Critique Welcome.



## Brad Hardy (Jan 6, 2008)

Just finished my first (and hopefully only) edit on this photo and wanted to get some feedback. I shot this with a soft box and a flood behind me to highlight the fog, as you can see I did a great deal of post work on it as well. Any feedback would be great! thanks.


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 6, 2008)

I think you got it spot on.  The post work is wonderful as well.  Really looks a lot like a few other guys on here who went for the same effect.  The smoke is cool, too.  Good job.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 6, 2008)

Burn your hand a little bit, it's distracting, and i'd say warm up the WB just a tiny smidgin.


----------



## Jmad (Jan 6, 2008)

very nice


----------



## tekzero (Jan 7, 2008)

looks dope man


----------



## IndieMe (Jan 7, 2008)

It looks like a tornado hit your house, you got trapped inside and the camera is a person helping you out of that mess.



Great shot your camera is SO clear.


----------



## Brad Hardy (Jan 7, 2008)

IndieMe said:


> It looks like a tornado hit your house, you got trapped inside and the camera is a person helping you out of that mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot your camera is SO clear.




Thanks so much! Would you believe me if I told you it was shot with a D40?


----------



## IndieMe (Jan 7, 2008)

Brad Hardy said:


> Thanks so much! Would you believe me if I told you it was shot with a D40?


 
NO! lol.

The colours and how clear it is looks so amazing.

If I could learn how to do that with my camera I'd take over 1000 photos a day.


----------



## Brad Hardy (Jan 7, 2008)

Well thanks again! Truthfully, what you see there doesn't have much to do with the camera. Post processing is the name of the game here. If you'd be interested in learning some of the tecniques I used send me a PM and I'll be glad to share them with you. 

-Brad




IndieMe said:


> NO! lol.
> 
> The colours and how clear it is looks so amazing.
> 
> If I could learn how to do that with my camera I'd take over 1000 photos a day.


----------



## ScottS (Jan 7, 2008)

I would love to hear you PP techniques as well!


----------



## hawkeye (Jan 7, 2008)

yes, please share

I agree with burning the hand a bit though.


----------



## Brad Hardy (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, those were quick responses. Perhaps a video tutorial would be better? Anyone have any info regarding software to make one with??


----------



## Sirene (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, love it !


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 7, 2008)

> Perhaps a video tutorial would be better? Anyone have any info regarding software to make one with??



Sure check here. Demo available.

-Shea


----------



## Brad Hardy (Jan 8, 2008)

Shea, 

Thanks so much, I'm going to look into this and try and get some stuff going. I've actually been thinking about putting together a whole dvd worth of photoshop material for some time, we'll see where this goes.

Thanks again,

-Brad



Ls3D said:


> Sure check here. Demo available.
> 
> -Shea


----------



## Gwailo168 (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome photo!  I really like it.

Only thing is that the lower beard throws me off

great eyes!


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Coldow91 (Jan 9, 2008)

wow! really amazing, your eyes are soo clear and powerful and the background and post processing are spot on too.

I would love to hear how some of it is done


----------



## JCleveland (Jan 9, 2008)

fantabulous! i totally agree with coldow with your eyes being 'soo clear and powerful' . gosh i wish i knew how to do such a thing~! bravo


----------



## Brad Hardy (Jan 9, 2008)

That's it. I'm gonna make a dvd. Hopefully people would buy it. Any input?


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 9, 2008)

we'd rather have a free youtube video.... ;-)  
cool photo though


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Jan 9, 2008)

Totally love it. I am of that blue look!


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 9, 2008)

it mademe cold. i love it


----------



## mvpphoto (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome job! I would love to see you post a video on youtube on how it was done. Keep up the good work!


----------



## nate_07 (Jan 10, 2008)

I just might throw down a few bucks for a video. 

GREAT JOB!


----------



## Jamesy (Jan 10, 2008)

Love it! I'd love a video tutorial even more though.


----------



## Leech (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, great photo!  You have made post processing skills my friend!


----------



## GeorgeUK (Jan 10, 2008)

Great work! :thumbup:


----------



## ewhip17 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah, I really think you nailed it. It's compelling and visually spot on.


----------



## nate_07 (Jan 11, 2008)

*TEACH ME!!!*


----------



## Brad Hardy (Jan 14, 2008)

*TEACH ME!!!*

What do ya wanna know?


----------



## oldd_cassettes (Jan 14, 2008)

that looks great!


----------

